# Poetic Riddle



## Chris Hobson (Jul 15, 2017)

Who can tell me what this is about?

When first we fell apart, I fill'd with fear, that life without your love could not be led,
but through my long reflections 'pon my tears, I filled myself with courage in its stead.
Yet thou return'st and for my love implore, with weary sadness hung upon thy brow.
(O how I would have bolted tight my door, if I had known thou'dst be returning now!)
But without bolts, I beckon thee to leave - thou hast no welcome place, and thus must go.
Thou'st fled and then expected me to grieve, and crumble like the walls of Jericho;
Yet I shall live and boldly rise above, so long as I know how to give my love.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 15, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> Who can tell me what this is about?
> 
> When first we fell apart, I fill'd with fear, that life without your love could not be led,
> but through my long reflections 'pon my tears, I filled myself with courage in its stead.
> ...



Seems to be saying;

'You cleared off and I thought I'd never get over it but then you came back and I wish you hadn't because I'd moved on!' 

That's my take on it anyway...


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes that is the gist of it but that isn't what is significant about it. You need to ponder whether you have heard this story somewhere before.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 15, 2017)

Is it not the plot of Pride and Prejudice?


----------



## Amigo (Jul 15, 2017)

Clearly it requires the benefit of a classical education!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 15, 2017)

"Is it not the plot of Pride and Prejudice?"

Maybe, but that's not it.

"Clearly it requires the benefit of a classical education! "

Not really, it is in fact the first verse of a well known pop song re-written in the style of a Shakespeare sonnet.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 15, 2017)

Clever.  It's the same old story whether it's Pride & Prejudice or The Taming Of The Shrew or any Mills&Boon you care to read. We can't get enough of it. We luvs a happy ending. Well, I do...


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes, but what is the song? That is the riddle in the OP. It is a hit song first performed by an American singer and released in October 1978. A top-selling song after its initial release, it has remained a popular disco anthem, as well as being certified platinum by the RIAA. The song's lyrics describe the narrator's discovery of personal strength following an initially devastating breakup. It received heavy airplay in 1979, reaching number one on the Billboard Hot 100 and on the UK Singles Chart on consecutive weeks.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 16, 2017)

I like that.  I'm assuming it's got to be the Gloria Gaynor song - I will survive?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes Matt, you assume correct, I will survive written by Freddie Perren and Dino Fekaris. When I first put up the post I wondered whether someone might spot it straight away, but it's only obvious when you already know the answer. I think that it is bad form for me to use some one's work without providing a credit so now I can make amends. It comes from a book called 'Pop Sonnets' by Erik Didrikson. Would we like another one? 'Course we would.

I had considered love a mythic force, a fable told to children ere they slept -
and if 'twas real, it show'd me no remorse, while it withheld the wistful dreams I kept.
I thought of romance like a chest of gold, assuming what I gave would e'er be lost;
thus I commanded that my heart grew cold, so I might ne'er incur its heavy cost.
But when at last I saw her visage fair, my chilled convictions thawed to my relief;
I'm now the heart's disciple deep in pray'r, and thoroughly devout in my belief.
No force on earth could ever be applied, to make me, love's apostle, leave her side.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> Yes Matt, you assume correct, I will survive written by Freddie Perren and Dino Fekaris. When I first put up the post I wondered whether someone might spot it straight away, but it's only obvious when you already know the answer. I think that it is bad form for me to use some one's work without providing a credit so now I can make amends. It comes from a book called 'Pop Sonnets' by Erik Didrikson. Would we like another one? 'Course we would.
> 
> I had considered love a mythic force, a fable told to children ere they slept -
> and if 'twas real, it show'd me no remorse, while it withheld the wistful dreams I kept.
> ...


I'm a believer!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm a believer? Monkees/ Neil diamond.

I was typing this as you came in Robin!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh, now you have all twigged how this works it has become too easy. I'm now agonising a bit, do i put up another one or do I tell you all to buy the book? OK, just one more, but it must be the last, absolutely the last, if you want any more you'll have to buy the book. This is a really easy one.

My dearest, settle my uncertain mind, and tell me the conclusion thou hast reach'd!
Will I from here abscond, or shalt thou find me fit to loiter 'round here unimpeach'd?
If thou wouldst say I am thy lover true, I'll here until the end of days persist;
O prithee say if our romance is through, so I can leave if I have been dismiss'd.
Thou hast my tortured begging well enjoyed - thy teasing's brought my soul a cruel delight.
It's made my days much darker than the void, when prior days had been so warm and bright.
Pray share the disposition of thy heart: shall I remain or should I now depart?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 16, 2017)

Should I stay or should I go


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep, by the clash. The book has just over a hundred of them in it. The title of the song and the artist are at the bottom of each page so that you can put your thumb over it and try to work out what the song is. I managed to get most of the ones that I knew. Obviously if you don't know the song in question you've got no chance.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 16, 2017)

Last one? Boo


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 16, 2017)

Well I just feel that it would be a bit out of order to use any more of Mr. Didriksen's material without asking him and without paying him for it.


----------

